# Rocks gonna compete!



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've registered for a comp that will be May 1, 2004. I can't believe I did that, I'm so nervous now. But this is what I love to do, so I thought why not? I'll not place 1st, 2nd, 3rd... but at least I'll do something I've always wanted to do. I'd love any help and references anyone can help me with, as well as support. It was P-funk and Iain who helped me make this decision and I'm glad I did.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2004)

Awesome news rock!  Just warn your wife to be prepared for the precontest mood swings and crabbiness when you go on a comp diet.  

Glad to hear it.  Whether you place or not, the journey will get you into the best shape of your life!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks PB. I've never even seen a Comp before. I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

OMG you surprised me.

Good for you Rock 

You really need to go check out a show or 2 before competing.  

I'm so proud of you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Jodi. I want to get together with you soon. Would you be willing to continue helping me? I'm going to a seminar on Jan 25 about competing.


----------



## moon (Jan 8, 2004)

fuqqing great! post some photos when u compete...
this would encourge many people here..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks Jodi. I want to get together with you soon. Would you be willing to continue helping me? I'm going to a seminar on Jan 25 about competing.


Most definately


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Jodi!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I will Moon! It'll be the same time the IM comp is over. Maybe I'll use those pics for that too! Now if I can only get abs like the ones in your Avi!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 8, 2004)

That's great news Rock!  Good luck Babe!  Definitely post some eye candy pics for da chicks of IM!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You really need to go check out a show or 2 before competing.



this cannot be emphasized enough.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Saph, not sure it'll be eyecandy. May be a bit bitter


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> this cannot be emphasized enough.


I'm definately gonna try, also pick up some videos of past competitions. Not alot of time though. This will be mostly a good learning experience for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2004)

Rock you Rock,

Wow you jumped right into this. 

I am still looking for information up here in ontario. There isn't alot that I can find.  Though if I do compete it wouldn't be till next year.

Are you ready to kick your own ass.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2004)

Is there weight divisons would you be aiming for LHW


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks PB. I've never even seen a Comp before. I have no idea what to expect!



try to get some local novice competition tapes...they will motivate you and prepare you to go on stage NAKED and pose.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 8, 2004)

theres no time like the present, go into it with an open mind Rock, its alot of work, and its pretty intense being on stage in posing trunks, but once you get past that, its a whole new world.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

posing trunks? tank did you not hear? the changes to the posing attire? nudy is it for this year...socks are optional


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> posing trunks? tank did you not hear? the changes to the posing attire? nudy is it for this year...socks are optional


you first sweetie, then i'll follow!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm definately gonna try...



don't just try, you have to go see at least one show to understand how things are done...very critical IMO.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

tank...well i did it already...in a nightmare the other day  now your turn


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> posing trunks? tank did you not hear? the changes to the posing attire? nudy is it for this year...socks are optional


I don't know if a sock will be big enough for my...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Rock you Rock,
> 
> Wow you jumped right into this.
> ...


Yeah I'm ready to kick my own ass!!!  I know I jumped in, but I figured why wait. Best to get the first show over with and overcome my fear of it you know. To much can happen between now and next year. I guess I'll be in heavyweight I think. But I'll be the low end of that


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

you wont be in heavy weight dear 
how much do you weigh and what is your bf%?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Right now I'm 205 at about 17% BF


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Anything over 180 they say is Heavyweight.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

well if you are 18% hun you will be well under 180 when you cut.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

you will be a middle weight most likey (might end up at the bottom of light-heavys, you would be better off at the top of middle weights though - 176 is the cut-off) you need to lose around 26lbs if your bf% is accurate, plus some water.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Anything over 180 they say is Heavyweight.



what organization is this?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the advice. Will there be anything left of me though?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.dcbodybuilding.com


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

hmmm...they have different weight classes: http://www.dcbodybuilding.com/classes.htm


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'll post my IM Pics tomorrow if you want to take a look. I'm 5'11", if I lose 26lbs will I be too skinny?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

yes i think you will have some parts left


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But you said I was too skinny when I weighed 180!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

no comment.
the leaner you get the bigger you look hun 
all you can do is try and see  
i felt the same way when i first started.
its amazing what you find under the insulation


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 8, 2004)

how tall are you Rock?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 8, 2004)

never mind, im retarded


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm also 5'11"... this will be very interesting to see how you end up looking, as I would like to get a competition under my belt within a years time... However, I don't have the advantage of starting out heavy and getting down... I'm 175 right now... and need to gain before I can even think about it...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

But your pretty ripped right now HDM! I think you look great in your pics! I don't expect to be a shredded competing machine by May 1. I'm just competing before I chicken out and move onto something else! Consider Competing buddy!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 8, 2004)

go shorty its yo bday! 

haha, nah but really, good luck and what a way to stay motivated!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm spending this early 2004 and summer learning about cutting and how I can acheive the best results... I plan on bulking very heavily Sept-Jan and then I'll cut down for a comp... I'm not in any rush... I just wanna learn a bit more about my body... then it'll be on!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'll post my IM Pics tomorrow if you want to take a look. I'm 5'11", if I lose 26lbs will I be too skinny?



the most important thing you can do when going into a competition is conditioning, meaning getting ripped. 

Does not matter how much you ultimately weigh, you have to be ripped on stage, period.

if you do not feel that you will have enough mass once you're ripped, then you should not compete yet, gain more mass first.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Greeky


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

That makes sense Prince, thanks for your help (and you don't have to stop ) I'm still gonna go for it and see where I end up!


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> tank...well i did it already...in a nightmare the other day  now your turn


poor baby, let Tank take care of you so you dont have any more of those nightmares.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

WoW!!!  Thats all I can say.  WOW.  You will do great rock!  I cant wait to see picts


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 8, 2004)

hell yeah Rock..good for u man..way to step it up..it's gonna be an adrenaline rush for sure


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Prem- Thanks for your support buddy! I so excited to do this! 

OTB- Thanks man, I'm sure it will be an adrenaline rush, especially if I'm this nervous right now!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2004)

Have you got posing music yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

Not even close Premi, any suggestions?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2004)

No... I dont   Dont know what kind of music you like.

Here is the music Flex is gonna use. http://members.aol.com/gallery7v/punchjog.mid 

He might us a diffrent rythm(slower) maybe.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

good luck Rock, work hard


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> No... I dont   Dont know what kind of music you like.
> 
> Here is the music Flex is gonna use. http://members.aol.com/gallery7v/punchjog.mid
> ...


Flex from this site? Not bad but not what I'm looking for I have alot of music to go through I guess


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> good luck Rock, work hard


Thanks buddy! Good luck with your comps!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Thanks buddy! Good luck with your comps!!




thanks...I'm gonna need it


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2004)

We're both gonna need it! But you seem like your on the right track!! We need some pics! Looked great at the Olympia!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll post some pics once I am completely done bulking and doing what I am doing right now, right when I start my pre-contest diet.  I am still trying to put on a little more size.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2004)

Yea Flex on this site!  He is pretty funny... But I said if I ever compete I will use NES music as my own


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Haha, lol Premier!! That's probably a good  idea 

When in your comp P-Funk?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow Rock, you're going to compete!!  Hmm, May 1st, maybe Justin and I can be there to cheer on you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

That would be cool Jenny! Lisa won't be there , so right now I'm all alone.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Wha? Lisa won't be there?  Why? Will she be out of town or something? 

Since Justin is coming here in May/June it might be overkill for me to go over. But I still want to  If I can afford it I will. If I can't I'm sure Justin will come cheer for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks Jen, i appreciate the support!! Lisa will be out of town that day, and I'll be joining her in southern VA after the comp. Little disappointed but oh well.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Haha, lol Premier!! That's probably a good  idea
> 
> When in your comp P-Funk?



First one is June 5th


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Is it gonna be in NY?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah I am going to do two and possibly three chows this year in NYC


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

WOW!!! Good for you! I may do more next year, this is to get my feet wet and see what it's all about. I plan to put on alot more size for next years comps


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2004)

try and go to see a ocuple of shows before you compete just so you get the idea of what is going on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I plan to. Just have to find one inbetween work and school.


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome buddy. Enjoy the process...enjoy the experience. You know I will help in any way I can. I am proud of you whether you place first or dead last, and everyone here at IM will feel the same way. You are a winner no matter what.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2004)

Well see... i need to read other threads abit more.
First of all, this is great Rock you da man 
I have been the stage manager of a few shows now and i always feel like competeing after.... the atmosphere and comradery between competitors is great. Definately go see some shows.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Awesome buddy. Enjoy the process...enjoy the experience. You know I will help in any way I can. I am proud of you whether you place first or dead last, and everyone here at IM will feel the same way. You are a winner no matter what.


Hey, I never saw this post. Thanks alot GP!! I'm lucky to have you as such a good friend! Your support means alot to me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Well see... i need to read other threads abit more.
> First of all, this is great Rock you da man
> I have been the stage manager of a few shows now and i always feel like competeing after.... the atmosphere and comradery between competitors is great. Definately go see some shows.


Thanks Ris, I do plan to see some shows if I can. I hope there is comradery, I'm soooo nervous!!  Thanks for the support- you are awesome!!!


----------



## nas (Jan 21, 2004)

Good luck!  I didn't even know these contests existed with a novice class for first timers only.  Represent Va and work hard, I'm sure it will be a rewarding experience regardless of where you place.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey, thanks nas! You work out around Arlington?


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey, I never saw this post. Thanks alot GP!! I'm lucky to have you as such a good friend! Your support means alot to me!


----------

